# Some kinda banana seat bike



## friendofthedevil (Apr 13, 2018)

<iframe width="395" height="222" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## schwinnray (Apr 15, 2018)

looks like a 69 red fenderless


----------

